# New to the Board



## Coprolith (Dec 9, 2005)

I figured I'd drop by this section and introduce myself. First off, yes, I'm a rep for Avant Labs, but my intent on the board is far from just pimping Avant's products. I started out on a forum like this, out of shape and totally ignorant of proper diet, training, and supplementation. 

Other posters (some of the guys from Avant in particular) took the time to answer my basic questions and show an actual interest in teaching me about how to improve myself. I was impressed by that, so I migrated to their board and started delving into the archives and reading as much as I could, asking more questions than anyone would care to answer, but they did anyway.

Due to that intellectual generosity, I stuck with Avant and found their products to be very helpful in transforming my body and started to instruct others as I had been instructed. The newbies' questions seemed annoying, but I knew that my first questions were probably the same way, so I started answering them while continuing to learn from the more advanced and experienced users on the forum.

I'm far from being done with learning, but I've taken on a much more didactic role in my time on various forums. I'll recommend a few products when appropriate, but my primary obligation on this board, as far as I'm concerned, is to pass on the knowledge that others were kind enough to share with me. Anyone can pimp a product, but investing time and effort into another person and trying to help them transform their body, even their very lifestyle, is far more challenging and worthwhile.

I'm here to learn, and I'm hear to teach. Forums like this helped me change my body and my life, so it's my duty to give back to them.


----------



## MyK (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## MyK (Dec 9, 2005)

hahaha

welcome to IM!!


----------



## Coprolith (Dec 9, 2005)

Ah, but if I be a shill, I wouldn't have such an avatar nor signature; if my intent were spamming, I'd have enough sense to be discreet.  

Feel free to watch all my posts and point out any spamming.

And thanks for the welcome.


----------



## GFR (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome Coprolith/potential spammer


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2005)

Coprolith welcome to IM!


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome to IM!  Feel free to ignore the local yahoos.


----------



## velikimajmun (Dec 10, 2005)

MMMMMMMM...spam, so tasty.


----------

